# Brother wants to marry in Italy



## mr_quick (Oct 22, 2013)

My brother wants to get married in Italy, but they aren't citizens. They'd like to marry in an Orthodox church either in Sicliy or Puglia. Does anyone know the process for you foreigners?

Carlo


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The U.S. Department of State has a pretty good explanation which is most directly relevant to a U.S. citizen couple getting married in Italy. (I'm assuming from your U.S. flag that your brother at least is a U.S. citizen.)


----------



## mr_quick (Oct 22, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> The U.S. Department of State has a pretty good explanation which is most directly relevant to a U.S. citizen couple getting married in Italy. (I'm assuming from your U.S. flag that your brother at least is a U.S. citizen.)


They are, yes.


----------



## comma (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

I can't advise about church weddings, but I was married in a civil ceremony in Florence several years back (before I was an Italian citizen, so technically neither my husband nor I were Italian citizen when we married, only American). The Italians were so lovely, they'd love to marry your brother and his fiancee - even if you don't speak Italian! 

It was a slightly complicated process with a lot of paperwork and a couple visits to government offices. I would advise finding an English speaking wedding planner in Italy to help out - that is what we did. We had to fill out a bunch of paperwork, take a trip to the US embassy in Florence and such in the days leading up to our wedding.

When we arrived back in the states, I went to my local courthouse (just to confirm that we were legally wed) and they said that as long as we have the wedding certificate, it was legal.

I hope it works out for your brother!


----------

